# Mega-Ooops!!!



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Tonight i got my two new MegaG's in the mail.After opening up the first package to fondle my new toy i found something to be amiss.Take a look at the pics and see if you can find whats missing.This post is in no way to slam RaceMasters/Tomy.I am extremely happy with these new cars.They have done an excellent job in producing the new standard in HO slotcars.I just hope i can get what i need to get this car up & running.:thumbsup:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like a front bushing might be of some help.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Ruh roh...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Dang it, you'd think that 64 cent an hour labor would deliver better quality control than that. 

RaceMasters will make it right.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I just sent an email off to RaceMasters/Tomy notifiying them of the missing item.


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Huh?*

I don't get it. What's missing?

Actually, Riderz, you were fortunate enough to receive one of our top secret, ultra lightweight prototype that, uh, revs faster without the, uh . . . oh the #%&* with it! 

Kidding aside, PM me with your address and we'll get another one out to you. Sorry for the inconvenience. This will be the subject of an "amusing" conversation with my Chinese colleagues when I get over there next month. Thanks for the heads-up.

Steve


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Real time and personal customer service - how cool is that?

PRETTY COOL!


----------



## wannafbody (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks like it needs a front end alignment-a bit of toe out.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

You mean the air cooled front shaft isnt a feature?

I think this weight shaving option should be explored.....

Way to jump on it steve!:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

looks like no pick up spring to me on rt/ bottom of chassis
also the front bearing if its not the plastic chassis its missing


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Are these made in the same Chinese factory that makes the AW cars?


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Wahoo said:


> Actually, Riderz, you were fortunate enough to receive one of our top secret, ultra lightweight prototype


And you opened the package!! AAARRGGHH! It could have been worth a fortune! Now it's just "another car" and you might as well fix it.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I purchased a pair of GPlus arm bushings off ebay.I have a GPlus chassis here and these bushings appear as though they will fit in the new Mega G chassis.As it sounds-Wahoo is sending out a whole new car to make up for the missing bushing.I still need to get this car up & running.Hopefully these GPlus bushings will work.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I just took the rear arm bushing from my "mint" GPlus to try it on the MegaG.The GPlus bushings wont work on the front of the MegaG but they do fit the rear.Look at the pic you can see the GPlus bushing in the rear of the MegaG.The MegaG is fixed now i need to wait for the GPlus bushings to come in so i can put the GPlus back together & back in the cube!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Plan 9 from Torrance*

Wahooclaus is sending a full replacement so you'll soon have Mega-G goodness flying around your track. I'll bet that we'll soon see some sweet BSRT bushings for the Mega-G like those they produce for Tyco, Super G+, and G3 cars. Wait to score one of these and you'll have an enhanced Mega-G for the cost of the BSRT bushing! (Imagine massive Hutt drooling at this momnet.)

I'm just saying. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:

Note: this plan is not available with the Resinmonger Chat Room non-Action Figure


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> As it sounds-Wahoo is sending out a whole new car to make up for the missing bushing.


While I had no doubt they'd make it right, it still is very gratifying to see them go the extra mile, and then some, to stand behind their products and put customers #1. 

Mega Kudos to the Mega G Team.


----------



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

Just because of the "customer support" shown here, I just ordered "heaps" of track clips and a couple of them Mega Cars from them...
Way to go!

Thanks
Dan


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't beat customer service like that. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Definately excellent customer service.I just received my package with a brand new Mega G.Thanks so much Steve (Wahoo) for taking care of my issue!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

*no mags in mine*

sorry Wahoo(tried to p.m.)my car has no traction magnets!!:drunk:


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Huh?*

Now that's an oddball problem if ever I heard one! I haven't gotten any PMs on this board or SCI. I'll try you now and we'll see what's up.


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Whoops, Indeed . . .*

Dern! Just realized that I never enabled the PM function in my options. That's why you weren't able to PM me earlier, BK. Sorry! It's handled now.

Steve


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Mega Problem*

Hey Steve, I got my 4 Mega-G cars and there was nothing missing on any of them. They are fantastic on my oval and incredible on the Hill Climb track of Marty Thompson in Flora, IL.
So while I am certain your customer service is incredible, I have not required their services. My only problem now is my impatience with waiting for new releases!!!

Fantastic job!

Thanks,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

wannafbody said:


> Looks like it needs a front end alignment-a bit of toe out.


It seems more like alot of positive camber.


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

*cha ching bada bing*

replacement delivered as promised!!as Graham Hill once said"i would like to thank them(Wahoo/RaceMasters) publicly for giving me(all of us) such a good car!!!!"returned sansmagnet car today!i say again ,Wahoo for pres!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:thank you kind sir!!


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Happy Racing . . .*

Thanks for the kind comments, BK, and glad everything got there OK. Sorry again for the inconvenience. We'll try not to let that happen too often!

Steve


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Say, Steve, is there any scuttlebut on the Mega-g chassis being available without the body in the near future??? Just wondering...


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

When will spare armatures be available? My cars
run great but one is alot faster.Unlike a couple
of the other brands,all my tires are actualy round.


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Later . . .*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Say, Steve, is there any scuttlebut on the Mega-g chassis being available without the body in the near future??? Just wondering...


I'm expecting to have them to sell separately near the end of the year. Also, we are hoping to have the new MG1.5 available around June or July with slammed 962 bodies and new decos.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info Steve!! I'm gonna need to revamp my power system and controller scenario soon!! I want to try these!


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Working, working . .*



tjettim said:


> When will spare armatures be available? My cars
> run great but one is alot faster.Unlike a couple
> of the other brands,all my tires are actualy round.


We're on the armatures right now and should know something firm in the next 3-4 weeks. Right now I'd say by April/May - but that is a guess until I get confirmation from China.

Sorry about the round tires. We try not to let that happen too often.

Kidding aside, and knowing the production process, it is hard to imagine that they will ever be able to get the wheel/tire combo as true as we would like on a consistent basis. We've tried a bunch of stuff like varying the ID on the wheel and chamfering the axle ends to smooth its movement as it is pressed into the wheel. There are also regulatory issues that require minimum tension levels on the wheel attachment to the axle. That is one of the reasons some of the other factories have opted to go with knurled axle ends.

Hope that helps!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Wahoo said:


> I'm expecting to have them to sell separately near the end of the year. Also, we are hoping to have the new MG1.5 available around June or July with slammed 962 bodies and new decos.


Hey Steve,

Happy New Year!! The Mega-G's are outstanding. I have already picked up 8 of these babies. I Need MORE!!!

The 962's sound delicious!!! Can you give any idea to the liveries or pics? 

When you say by the end of the year for the plain chassis. Does that mean the end of '80 or '09? And, you're talking "complete Chassis",... correct?

Gar


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

There are some really beautiful 956/962 color schemes that have never been done in HO, so fingers crossed these should be great.
















































Wahoo, will the bodies be ''CLEARS'' ?


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Crystal*

Yes the bodies will be CLEARs


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*More . . .*

Should be the end of 09, Gary and yes, they would be complete.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Wahoo said:


> Should be the end of 09, Gary and yes, they would be complete.


This Christmas is barley past and I have something to look forward to for this Christmas already! Thank you, Wahooclauss!!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> There are some really beautiful 956/962 color schemes that have never been done in HO, so fingers crossed these should be great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some have been done


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Phooey.... I was hoping the 1.5 would be a DP not a re-hash...guess I go back to my hybernation....(Mumble mumble grunt...)

*Yo!*


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

What is a DP?


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> What is a DP?


DP = Daytona Prototype


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Gary.

I think a DP would be better on the 1.7 version of the chassis, with what JLM rather caustically calls re-hashes left for the 1.5 (and as a result be useable on the Turbo etc)

Funny how a harmless poll on SCI is disrespectful to Wahoo, but dismissing a new body as a re-hash is OK


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Even funnier ...er maybe not so funny ....when you SCI Tards now consistently bring your carp here.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Consistently? Probably the first and only time I have mentioned an SCI thread in an HT one.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Please wipe yer feet*

Didnt spell yer name out in particular D-e-a-n ... however... let's just get to the nut of it. The ticky tacky backbiting whiney complaining tit for tat threads and posts have no business here. You could have easily let "JLP's" obvious troll lie and rot. You chose wrong. 

This particular posting is NOT the ONLY example of the ooze that slides under the jamb. It is just the current example. Clearly you fellers chose to hop the fence and continue your tripe here at HT. Failure to acknowledge it's existence doesnt mean it's not happening. 

Sticking your head in the sand or shrugging your shoulders whilst saying "who me?" will not fly here. Trolling for friction, and dragging excrement from one forum to another will not go un-noticed. Your MO and that of others precedes you...so dont get bent for being called on it here.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*makes sense to me*

Well, even though HT and SCI are really the only two slot sites I frequent daily, I hope I am not considered a tard on either one. I try to stay as far away from the non-sense as possible. However, if I have ever offended anyone here, I truly apologize to those who feel I did. I feel I understand the decorum of each site and will make sure I follow thoses guidelines accordingly. Gary


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry Gary....and the rest who play well with others. 

The thread is about cool little cars, and not about baiting, trolling, and decorum. 

I've just grown weary of the crybaby stuff. ESPECIALLY when it is dragged in on someones shoes.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*no need*

I agree whole-heartedly with your thoughts, so no need to apologize Bill. "YOU", didn't do anything wrong. Sometimes on previous threads I got frisky, thinking I'm funny. So I figure, in my almost old age, I should respect the fun that we and others should be having with these cool toys. I mean, "What the heck." We should be laughing and high-fiveing (did I spell that right?) that we all can find common ground with something that other people think are childish. Oh, that was the ex who thought slots were childish. That's why she is now the "ex"......:lol::lol: (Not true, but it sounded funny.)

Seriously, Just wanted to make sure I wasn't one of the offenders. I have too much fun at both sites. 

Gar :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

It's like the cat that's good 99% of the time and then you catch him licking his butt on the dining room table.

Sometimes it takes a little squirt of water to sort things out again and everything's fine again for a while. That and some Lysol, anyway.

:freak:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I certify that Dr. Fastlap is A-OK and that he makes wicked cool bodies. I just need more money to but more of his cool bodies.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

resinmonger said:


> I certify that Dr. Fastlap is A-OK and that he makes wicked cool bodies. I just need more money to but more of his cool bodies.
> 
> :thumbsup:


He used to be wicked fast...now he is just half fast


----------

